# New Caad9-6!



## MarkFein (Sep 13, 2008)

Finally bought my first road bike today, after reading reviews day after day and worrying about money night after night. Bought the bike in metallic gray with compact crankset, Tiagra front and back, flat spokes, etc. I paid $999- plus tax and got a good hour of very personal set up including changing out the stem, seat post, trying 4 different saddles, plumb bob from knee, checking out my rotation, joint angles from hip to crank. My LBS is Cycle Sports, Grand Ave, Oakland, CA. Ask for Chris if you get there.

Stock saddle was creating a monster dead spot in exactly the wrong spot as others have said, hence getting a free swap for more comfort.

I'd ridden the Allez Triple (not the Sport or Elite) with Sora/Tiagra and was sure I could live without it. Also, not in a position to keep saying "well, for just another $_____ I could get the _____". Buying the Caad9-6 for $1k was far and away the best deal I'd found around here. And hey, having one of the last "Handmade in the USA" frames feels good even if it means nothing to anyone, although it might help keep the resale price up a tad. Oh boy, this is gonna be big fun. Now all I need is lungs and legs, right? See you all down the road.


----------



## ultrafl1ght (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrat, I'm looking at the bike myself. That's a really good deal...if you don't mind me asking, did you pay $999 for the OG bike or does that include the fitting/stem change/saddle change? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarkFein (Sep 13, 2008)

ultrafl1ght said:


> Congrat, I'm looking at the bike myself. That's a really good deal...if you don't mind me asking, did you pay $999 for the OG bike or does that include the fitting/stem change/saddle change? Thanks in advance.


$999 was the whole package, but of course they didn't send me out with a $100 saddle. They also guarantee to swap out the compact double for a triple if I decide I want the lower gearing. Also, 20% off any goodies, clothing, etc for the next 30 days. You might want to ask you lbs for the same deal whatever you buy. 

MF


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice Mark. I just got the same, and for some of the same reasons. Great bike! Like I saw somewhere on here, lets "ride em like we stole em"!!!


----------



## MarkFein (Sep 13, 2008)

rangerdavid said:


> Nice Mark. I just got the same, and for some of the same reasons. Great bike! Like I saw somewhere on here, lets "ride em like we stole em"!!!


Hey Ranger, I been out many times on mine, and like it alot. I bought it with a compact double, but mentioned that I was afraid the gearing would be too high for me to make the steep climbs. My LBS has taken her back and is swapping out for a triple and all the parts/pieces. This will make great sense for the longer, non-flat rides. Should have it back tomorrow.

Hope you're getting plenty of road time on yours. Best of luck.

Mark


----------



## gimzar11 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just bought the same bike three days ago with the double (first bike as well). Posted a thread on the newbie site about the gearing being too high and got some good tips on different options. I think I just need to get back into shape, but we'll see. Handmade in the USA gives me the warm and fuzzies.

Let me know what you think about the triple and whether or not you'd recommend the switch.


----------



## MarkFein (Sep 13, 2008)

gimzar11 said:


> Just bought the same bike three days ago with the double (first bike as well). Posted a thread on the newbie site about the gearing being too high and got some good tips on different options. I think I just need to get back into shape, but we'll see. Handmade in the USA gives me the warm and fuzzies.
> 
> Let me know what you think about the triple and whether or not you'd recommend the switch.


Well, I took a longish ride on Saturday and kept reminding myself that just because I now a lower gear (of around 10%) doesn't mean I have to use it. And I didn't need it at all until I hit a very short hill that would have been hard to walk up. I was glad I had the lower range otherwise I'd have been off the bike pushing it the last hundred yards or so. Admittedly this is all about conditioning, and there will be a day when a double will be perfect. Until then, this is the right solution for me. Makes sense to you also?


----------



## gimzar11 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup, makes sence. I went out on another ride yesterday and the double was not all that bad. I didn't have as prolonged a climb as my first ride though. Some other people suggested a high cadence when peddling, so I used this technique on the hills (approaching them at a larger rear gear, but higher peddle speed), seemed to help. I think it is largely conditioning though.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I was expecting some pics but, congrats on the purchase, get those legs and lungs humming and the Caad 9 is a fun frame! Sounds like it will be made in the USA through 2010!


----------

